# High Lighting?



## Staiden (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a question, what wattage is considered high lighting? I have two ballasts and 4, T5 4 foot lights. Only two are plugged in at this point but i am wondering how well this will do for a planted 55 gallon tank. I can plug the other two in thats no problem. Why i am wondering this is, i am trying to figure out if I am going to need C02 in my 55 gallon. Also does anyone know a DIY guide that has pics for making a C02 thing out of a 2 liter? i cant seem to find one and heard it works quite well

Jeremy


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

you have 4 light sets or 4 bulbs. I believe thats 54 watts per bulb. thats 108 watts with 2 which is 1.9 watts per gallon. I would say thats enough. You will most likely need Co2 and if you do that then I would add one more bulb to get it over 3 wpg. This is going off the fact you mean 4 bulbs not sets.


----------



## Staiden (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry that was a little confusing it was early this morning before work. But i have two 54 watt light bulbs running right now. I could have another two light bulbs running off the other ballast but when i plug it in only one light stays on for about a second and then goes out. Kinda sucks. Ive been messing with it for about a half hour now and it is the ballast not wiring. Hopefully I can get the other two working soon.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Staiden said:


> Sorry that was a little confusing it was early this morning before work. But i have two 54 watt light bulbs running right now. I could have another two light bulbs running off the other ballast but when i plug it in only one light stays on for about a second and then goes out. Kinda sucks. Ive been messing with it for about a half hour now and it is the ballast not wiring. Hopefully I can get the other two working soon.


ok then. the reply i posted before is for 2 light bulbs. get at least that with co2


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeremy[/quote]
if you want a CO2 diffuser look on ebay (but dont get hooked) as you proly know. or craigslist.com


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

diy co2.......http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=40522


----------

